# Help me please



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Just came in and my mum has just had to clean upabout 9 piles of sick. I was only out 2 hrs he seemed fine before i left. Ive been at wrk but my mum had him as usual... Hasnt had anything to eat as far as we know he is shaking im sitting with him but im worried


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

He threw up? Or had diarrhea?

Can you get him to drink?
Can you call your vet for advice?
If your puppy isn't drinking he can easily get dehydrated, which can be fatal.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

9 piles???  i hope hes ok! seein that hes only 3 months old...i would worry about hypoglycemia , do u leave food out for him when ur gone?


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Hes been fine up till now, he threw up alot. Hes asleep atm will gt him to drink after. I think its because hes in the middle of changingfods and the new one i had no wet food left jst dry so mixed mre of the old wet food... My fault as the shop had shut by the time i gt out of work


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

when u change into a diff brand of food it should be in small changes not the whole thing


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't changed the whole thing, haVe been slowly mixing getting the new one more n more each time. He seems okay now, has stopped shaking is sleeping, he'll be sleeping my bedroom tonight so i can keep an eye on him x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah ok. When they shake when they're not cold ...it means they lackin somethin. What food is he on


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ah ok. When they shake when they're not cold ...it means they lackin somethin. What food is he on


This is not really true 
Chihuahuas shake because .. they shake. 
My Chihuahuas shake when they are happy and excited about things.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

He is on wainwrights. Im in the uk. He is fine now all cosy and sleeping, it was him vomiting that really scared me x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> This is not really true
> Chihuahuas shake because .. they shake.
> My Chihuahuas shake when they are happy and excited about things.


Or their nervous. Or they have to go potty. Or.... Chis shake for 9378572985 different reason. Some chis just like to shake 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

After pukin they tend to shake more tho  I know the different shakes dex does. The one after he puked is not fun  his hind legs shake and not his body


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> After pukin they tend to shake more tho  I know the different shakes dex does. The one after he puked is not fun  his hind legs shake and not his body


Yep! Sometimes they shake cause they are sick and don't feel good!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I shake when/after I puke too! Lol It's definitely a chi thing.


----------

